# Pricing for rhinestone t shirts.



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

Need advice on pricing for rhinestone shirts.
example, if i have a rhinestone shirt with 200 rhinestones and the shirt cost 5 bucks, what is most common way to price this shirt for resale?



thanks,
Harley W.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You just need to figure out how much you want to make per shirt and mark it up accordingly. 

The rhinestone cost is a small factor for me. I consider how long it takes to create the design, cut the template, make the transfer, and heat press it onto the shirt. 

Personally, my mark up is anywhere from $10-$20 per shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We price them from $25 to $60 depending on the design and if it is a one off or something we can sell retail to others. Cost has nothing to do with it other than we can recover that cost.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I add extra if the design is two color as it takes more time to design, cut, and make the transfer. The pricing mentioned above is pretty much in line with what I charge.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> You just need to figure out how much you want to make per shirt and mark it up accordingly.
> 
> The rhinestone cost is a small factor for me. I consider how long it takes to create the design, cut the template, make the transfer, and heat press it onto the shirt.
> 
> Personally, my mark up is anywhere from $10-$20 per shirt.


Divine...Do you lower your mark-up more if the order will be close to 100 or are you consistent no matter how many they order?

TIA


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ccolors1 said:


> Divine...Do you lower your mark-up more if the order will be close to 100 or are you consistent no matter how many they order?
> 
> TIA


It depends... If I'm charging a nice cushy mark up to begin with, then I will give them a discount. If they're already getting wholesale type pricing, then I keep the prices the same. It boils down to how long it will take me to make 100 shirts and how much money I make per hour with the mark up in place. You have to include the time it takes you to order the shirts, sort them, make transfers, cost of electricity, etc. If there are 100 shirts, I most likely will have them shipped instead of driving down to pick them up so that saves a little time.


----------

